# Updated SMV emblems



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

If you drive your tractor on the road, you know how important a slow moving vehicle (SMV) emlem can be to your safety. But, did you know that there is a new standard (ASAE S276.5) for this emblem, which is more reflective and easier to see at night? In fact, a retrofit kit for existing emblems is available from Successful Farming magazine. To update your old emblems, send $7 for each kit to Successful Farming - SMV Kit, 1716 Locust Street LS 445, Des Moines, IA 50309-3023. Each kit contains the orange center triangle (daytime visibility) and three strips of border tape (nightime) -- does not include metal backing. Gempler's also has new style SMV emblems.


----------



## BERMUDA KEN (Jul 23, 2010)

In many states (OH & IL) the new super-reflective SMV signs are MANDATORY (state law) to use. In OH wide marker lights are required too. 

If you are going on tractor "rides or cruises" you need to update to the new SMV and possibly the wide marker lighting. Check your local laws for thier use.


----------

